# flex in the Dallas area?



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

I am new here, and have a question about Flex driving. How do I sign up and or download the app? It states there are no positions available in my area? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

They are not constantly onboarding at every warehouse, if you don't see your city on the list at flex.amazon.com then you need to select 'my city isn't listed' and they'll send you an email when they are taking new drivers in your area. It could be weeks or even months, I know at my WH the waitlist is like 3 months long


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

Ok, thank you


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

They added dallas today...


----------



## TexasFlex's (Feb 26, 2017)

That is great news! I hope to get an email to sign up soon


----------

